# Road Map for Grand Cayman



## falmouth3 (Jul 9, 2016)

The last time we went to Aruba, I was able to purchase a nice, laminated map of all the roads on the island.  I am trying to find something similar for Grand Cayman, but coming up empty.  Does anyone know of a source for such a map?  I don't plan to have my phone on while there so an online app won't be useful.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hmm.  No responses.  Right now I have a car reservation through Avis.  Will they have a decent map to help us get around the island?


----------



## shorts (Jul 17, 2016)

We rent from McCurley's and they always give us a map. Don't know of any nice laminated maps, but I think you can pick up a map at the airport. There is a small kiosk of brochures just between immigration and customs. I'd check there for a map just in case your rental car place doesn't give you one. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 17, 2016)

We got our map of Grand Cayman fro the car rental.  We are heading back April 2017. Can't wait.


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 24, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> Hmm.  No responses.  Right now I have a car reservation through Avis.  Will they have a decent map to help us get around the island?



I finally checked  our map collection box and found we got our maps from Avis too, in 2010. They were good enough for us to make our way around. I actually  have 2 copies. If you PM me, I'll send you one.


----------



## stevio99 (Jul 26, 2016)

Try HERE maps.  It's free and works like google maps.  They have a free downloadable Cayman map.  So far, it's the only thing that has reliably worked for me during international travel


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 26, 2016)

You could check Amazon, I got one from there a few years ago and they may still have them for sale.


----------



## esk444 (Sep 12, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> The last time we went to Aruba, I was able to purchase a nice, laminated map of all the roads on the island.  I am trying to find something similar for Grand Cayman, but coming up empty.  Does anyone know of a source for such a map?  *I don't plan to have my phone on while there so an online app won't be useful*.



You should seriously try to download Google Maps offline.  Here is how you do it: https://support.google.com/maps/answer/6291838?co=GENIE.Platform=Android&hl=en

Then you turn your data off when you are on the island, and it still works like the GPS at home or Google Maps.  It doesn't use any data and there is no need for a local SIM card.  It is awesome.


----------

